

Computer algorithm to decipher ancient texts - dc2k08
http://www.reuters.com/article/scienceNews/idUSTRE58141O20090902

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also submitted here, but no discussion yet.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=800441>

